# YESSSSS!!!



## oivind_dahle (Aug 31, 2011)

I came home early today from work, because I wanted to surprice my GF with a gift due to her finishing her master degree 

But she completely surprised me!
Look what I got:

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6199/6099686831_f3d0961291_b.jpg


WOOOOHAAAA!!!


----------



## MadMel (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm Jealous!!!


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 31, 2011)

MadMel said:


> I'm Jealous!!!



Are you jealous of Oivind's girlfriend who would get him that or having that kicka$$ chunk of book?

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 31, 2011)

She's a keeper!


----------



## UglyJoe (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow.... talk about a nice gift!


----------



## tk59 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm gonna need to show this to MY wife... :idea2:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 31, 2011)

Im soooo pleased with my GF atm 
The best part is that she trust me doing a new kitchen, gonna start building during winter.

Life is to short for having bad food!!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe she figures since you are buying all these knives, you better be cooking her more and better food!


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 31, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Are you jealous of Oivind's girlfriend who would get him that or having that kicka$$ chunk of book?
> 
> k.


 
Both?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 31, 2011)

God I love this gift 

Startet on 1: History and fundamentals
Really impressive pictures and the english is not so difficult that I thought 
The books are huge and you got to love the smell of new books open up.

Ill try to read as much as possible the next couple of days 
Woohaaa!


----------



## MadMel (Aug 31, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> Both?


 
Haha most definitely both!!


----------



## toek (Sep 1, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## Darkhoek (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. You just have to love your girlfriend for that. But really, there are only two simple rules to follow to make great food.
#1. Get the very best produce and foodstuff available for what you are going to make.
#2. Don't screw them up!
The monster book might give you some inspiration and direction on how to follow the rules, though. Good luck with that. 

DarKHOeK

PS: Congratulations to Heidi on her masters degree. Great job!!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 1, 2011)

Dam you I have not seen these yet, now I got to go and drop $500 bucks:bat: why is it that every one of your posts I read always costs me money?:bashhead: all my girl ever brings me home as a surprise is another girl...not that I'm complaining incase she reads this


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 1, 2011)

http://modernistcuisine.com/

Go and see the trailer on this site...
You will not believe the high end quality of this book. The pics are awesome!


----------

